# lots of babies in the nursery!!! (lots of pics)



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 7, 2012)

i haven't been on here in a long time. now that we have moved and r back on our feet i wanted to stop back in and say hello to everyone and share pics of all my new babies born here at the new place. here are all my babies in the nursery now.
hope ya enjoy!!
mary


gem's 2- holland lop kits










star's 6- mini rex kits





















cashmere's 1-mini rex kit









sammara's 6- velveteen lop kits

























cotton's 5- lionhead kits


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 7, 2012)

Cute buns!


----------



## reereechickens (Jun 7, 2012)

Awww! They are sooo cute! I have a question, do you have any sucess with bottle feeding if the doe has too many or dies? My NZ had 10 for her 1st litter and couldn't nurse them all. I had to go out of town a few days after she had them and I did not ask my pet sitter to bottlefeed them and so far 5 have died. The 5 that are still alive are doing great so I'm happy for her being her 1st litter.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 7, 2012)

thank you! 

 i don't bottle feed. i use a pipette if needed and if wee little i use the colostrum milk powder(its for all animals) and mix it for them. u buy at tsc. i've learned kitten and puppy milk is fine for a few days or a week temp but doesn't give them enough high nutriants like they need for how fast that they grow. without the colostrum for first week at lest they will die because they don't have antibodies and can't fight of germs and what not. if on the puppy/kitten milk to long they get failure to thrive and just can't gain the weight and won't grow then ya loose them. i also give them rabbit nutri drops to help them absorb everything they take in faster and more. it really helps boost them if they can't eat much and works great for show, stress, sick ones and weening problems so it works great for many things.

i also breed my does 3 or more at a time same day now. this allows for them to have extra does available if i need to foster someone. normally my girls have big litters and it isn't a prob for them till time to ween thats what gives me probs more than anything. some will be weened and mom expects all to be weened and they r not so end up with runts that need help adjusting.

 sometimes if i have peanuts or runts in a big litter(normally not a prob unless 7-9 kits. so  i foster a few under someone else with fewer kits to compansate it is way easier and usually don't loose them. cashmere's mini rex kit was actually fostered by cotton my lionhead w her litter. cash had 4 kits but lost all but marlin so i put him in with cotton and she adopted him. i tried to put a few of cottons under cash but she kept rolling them out of the nest and only feeding him so that time it worked the oppossite way. 

i've never had a doe die and leave babies. if i have does miss and don't have a foster mom available and have runts i just leave them in nest and i always put them back on top in hopes when she feeds they will be first in there. i also take mom out 2 times a day and flip her on my lap and allow the babies to nurse one at a time. i start with empty bellies to fuller bellies is the order i feed them. 

hope this helps with some ideas to help ya if ya ever need it. sorry to hear of ur loss. i'm glad the others are doing great that is wonderful.


----------



## reereechickens (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jun 11, 2012)

Cute kits!


----------



## Somebunny2love (Jun 11, 2012)

Lots of very pretty babies!!!!


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 11, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 12, 2012)

thank you!  i added a new bigger baby a few days ago.  lauren is 4mths old. she is a clown and so lovable!!


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 12, 2012)

cute!


----------

